# Newbie Ragtop



## DezM (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi,
Been reading the forums with avid interest. Having migrated from Birty Dastards Jeep Club - hill climbing gas guzzling 4x4s, due to catastrophic cylinder head failure, I am collecting a 2000 180TT Roadster tomorrow morning, with only 42k on the clock and full Audi dealer history.
Probably the wrong place to ask, but I have one immediate question (I need to book it in for a service and Haldex oil asap), would you stick with Audi stamps in your service book or save your pennies and use a speciallist workshop? Having delved into the garages reviews section, there's a lot of good things said about Star Performance in Fife (I'm in sunny Scotland), but is dealer preferable for the resale value?
Dez.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. A lot of people on here don't use audi because of the price. A good local garage like the one you mentioned is a good idea. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget tojointhew TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the TT forum 

Good to use genuine part's, but a specialist is always going to be cheaper than the stealers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  Star are really good :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

